# Roland Cubes or Tech 21 Trademark?



## djmr2 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey guys, i'm new!

I started playing guitar a few months ago but i'm still a noob, and being a complete noob i bought a valveking 112. Anyways I find myself finding time to practice only late at night and so i find it overkill to use such an amp for such quiet volumes... so I think I should buy a solid-state amp...

what do you guys recommend?

I'm having a hard time finding a Roland dealer in my area, so i might end up buying from the states as this gives me more amps to choose from.

Here's a quicklist of what I'm interested in Getting

Roland Cube 30/60
Roland Blues Cube 60
Tech 21 Trademark 30/60

any advice? oh yah i also found the sound of my valveking changed lately... is this an indication of tubes going bad? are tubes replaceable at home??

thanks guys!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well I'm a little biased here but I've got a Tech 21 Trademark 60 and in all honesty I really think it's *the *most tube sounding solid state amp out there. Roland cubes are nice as well. I used to own a Jazz Chorus 77 and they're great for clean sounds. I'm afraid I can't help you with your ValveKing but I'm sure somebody will have an answer for you as there are all kinds of helpful people here. Welcome to the forum and enjoy! :wave:


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

If you are considering the Roland Cube then you may also want to consider the VOX DA5. A great little practice amp with effects and amp simulations.

Coincidentally, I just happen to know of a good deal on a used one!  Seriously, even if you don't want mine you should check one out. PM me if you are interested though, and please excuse the spam (although I thought it was appropriate given your question).

TG


----------



## djmr2 (Sep 19, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Coincidentally, I just happen to know of a good deal on a used one!


hehe you're sneaky... but i want something with a bigger speaker incase i plan to rock it out!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont know how they compare price-wise to the amps you mentioned, but I have a Vox AD30VT which I use at home. Its very versatile and has a bunch of amp models/effects on it. It also has an "attenuation type dealy" on the back to help get good sounds at lower volume. Its worth considering:

http://www.voxamps.co.uk/valvetronix/ad15-30-50-100vt.asp


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Roland and Boss are part of the same company FYI. I've seen a lot more stores with Rolands than Tech 21s. Odd. Do want an amp that takes pedals or has built in effects? Do you want a modeling amp or just an amp?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if you have the VK, then you have your big rocker.

get a peavey blazer 158.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a Cube 60 and owned a Cube 30 before.....great sounding and reliable SS amps for the price. The Vox DA5 is also right in the same ballpark


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> Well I'm a little biased here but I've got a Tech 21 Trademark 60 and in all honesty I really think it's *the *most tube sounding solid state amp out there.


...same here. in fact, i am leaving my traynor tube combo at home tonight and taking the trademark 60 to the gig - i'll report back on monday.

i also have a vox da5, which is a killer amp for quiet, low volume practising.

-dh


----------



## djmr2 (Sep 19, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Do want an amp that takes pedals or has built in effects? Do you want a modeling amp or just an amp?


I was kinda leaning towards an amp with effects so i can noodle around with it for a bit.. but then i caved in and bought a Digitech RP250 MultiEffects pedal so I could run some headphones into it. Seems to work decently.. but it's definately no substitute for an amp!

so... Solid State amp with or without modelling/effects is ok with me!

As for the VOX AD30VT... i was thinking about it, then reading about how their quality control is gave me a scare.

Also.. i think i might try and get rid of the valveking, and get back into tubes once i am better!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dude, the VK is a tube amp......

if you want a no frills practise amp, peavey rage 158. they sound amazing, and they are under $100 new.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Budda said:


> dude, the VK is a tube amp......
> if you want a no frills practise amp, peavey rage 158. they sound amazing, and they are under $100 new.



...i agree! great recording amp, too!

you can usually find one used on craiglist or kijiji for about $50.

-dh


----------



## djmr2 (Sep 19, 2007)

cool i have played on a older rage 158, it sounded pretty good but the speaker kept farting. i'm combing the classifieds daily but can't find anything where i'm at (winnipeg)

might give in and buy a ROLAND CUBE SOON!! it's so CUBE!!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I had a Tech 21 Trademark 60 for awhile. They are a really neat amp, but I was just never able to get the sounds I wanted from it. If I ever found a good deal on a used TM30 I would likely give it another shot because one of my issues with the TM60 was the control layout. The TM10 and TM30 have a much better control setup IMO.

They are kind of a different beast than the Cube but they are a light, portable, and well designed amp. They are definitely worth trying out.


----------



## djmr2 (Sep 19, 2007)

wish i could try out the tech21 trademark line but it seems noone carries them in Winnipeg... probably have to take the plunge and go on ebay.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

djmr2 said:


> cool i have played on a older rage 158, it sounded pretty good but the speaker kept farting.



...i find that odd. i can get mine pretty loud with no speaker farting.

then again, this is avery small amp, with a six-inch speaker - sounds like you need a much larger/louder amp for your purpose.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

djmr2 said:


> wish i could try out the tech21 trademark line but it seems noone carries them in Winnipeg... probably have to take the plunge and go on ebay.



...try craiglist and kijiji, for local or other canadian locations.

-dh


----------



## djmr2 (Sep 19, 2007)

david henman said:


> then again, this is avery small amp, with a six-inch speaker - sounds like you need a much larger/louder amp for your purpose.


nono.. it was just the speaker was bad in that practicular amp, so it wasn't a fair evaluation of the amp.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

was it bad, or were you just driving it too hard with bass and volume in general? i got some hideous sounds out of mine before i learned it did in fact have a gain channel haha


----------



## djmr2 (Sep 19, 2007)

Budda said:


> was it bad, or were you just driving it too hard with bass and volume in general? i got some hideous sounds out of mine before i learned it did in fact have a gain channel haha


lol.. nah it was bad for sure.. cuz it would fart with no gain at all.. i borrowed this amp from a friend that played it for many years.

anyone wanna buy my valveking!!? it has ruby tubes in it!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

djmr2 said:


> lol.. nah it was bad for sure.. cuz it would fart with no gain at all.. i borrowed this amp from a friend that played it for many years.
> 
> anyone wanna buy my valveking!!? it has ruby tubes in it!


...reminds me of that song, "goodbye, ruby tubes, eh?"

:thanks5qx:

-dh


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was by 12th Fret today and I tried a few guitars through a used Tech 21 10. I admit I was impressed. Never tried one before. I set it on everything as british as possible. Two HB axes and one with P90s. The PRS SE semi-hollow was a surprise. Light and easy to play. 

It sounded 'British' with every guitar. Maybe a touch dark with the P90s, but I had the tones rolled off a bit.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...reminds me of that song, "goodbye, ruby tubes, eh?"
> 
> :thanks5qx:
> 
> -dh



Grrrrrroooooooooooaaaaaaaannnnnnnn !!!


----------

